

ASK: What are your best hacks for searching and exploring the web? - ThomPete


======
mh_
Checkout <http://www.searchlores.org/> Ignore the horrible looking HTML.
Fravia+ was a legend in reverse engineering circles and dedicated the last bit
of his life to searchlores. There's gold in them thar hills.

